# Eclsts



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Who all's going to ECLSTS next week? 

For myself, I'll be there Thursday afternoon, maybe helping set up something. Then the early bird gathering at the Wyndham Thursday evening; then all day Friday at the show, with the Drag & Brag in the evening. Sat AM at the show, then drive home.

===>Cliffy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

My college buddy wants to come on Friday this year. If I get there soon enough on Thursday, I will try to help setting up the Aikenback tracks - then on to Lebanon County. Friday I may not be able to run any steamers, as I may have to keep up with my friend. I will probably have the Millie in the vehicle "just in case." Saturday is wide open, and I hope to run all three steamers that I am bringing with me. I'll head for VA Sunday morning. Those are the tentative plans.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy - I'll be there Thursday afternoon and will be doing a seminar at 9:30 Friday morning - Electronics, DCC, Laser Cutters and the normal assortment of tips and tricks.
The description that I sent to Harry is below
Hope to see you there!
dave

_Join Dave Bodnar and explore how easy it can be to use microcontrollers and other simple electronic devices to enhance your railroad. We’ll look at circuits you can build with the PICAXE and Arduino families of microcontrollers and how a laser cutter can be an excellent and exciting addition to your workshop._
_We'll also explore a new DCC controller that you can build for less than $20 and with no soldering!_
_Don’t miss all of this and the usual array of tips, tricks, tools and gizmos & gadgets that can animate and add excitement to your railroad._


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be there with the NHGRS group.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

My schedule = Cliffy schedule

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave, I'm looking forward to your seminar, see ya then!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm planning to drive over on Friday and spend the night, going home some time Saturday.

Is anyone interested in photographs of the show?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Red;

It may be useful to start a thread for photographs, say beginning Friday 03/25/16. Those of us who will not have access to a computer can add our photographs once we get back home. Probably would be helpful to consolidate them as much as practical.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> It may be useful to start a thread for photographs, say beginning Friday 03/25/16


I'll be posting occasionally via Twitter. I'll use hashtag ECLSTS. I find that it's easier to do than trying to post straight to MLS while on the road. 

Scott


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Conflict with Easter travel, it's a NO GO this year.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm leaving in the morning on the first leg of our trip (to our older daughter's place). Hope to get into York early enough Thursday to help set up the steam tracks. Got a full day Thursday, and Friday looks like I may not get time to boil water. Probably will only get to run Saturday, but time will tell. Hope to see some of you there.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted a few photos of my live steamers in action under Big Red One's photo thread on the Large Scale Events forum. Click http://forums.mylargescale.com/20-large-scale-events/64994-pictures-2016-eclsts.html#post897986.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics David. I was there, but somehow missed you and your trains, dang!

As mentioned on BRO's thread, it seemed to me that attendance was lighter this year, but I expect that's because of the Easter conflict. Actually, I was pleased with how many vendors were there, in full force. 

There were at least three home repair booths that were completely out of place. Basement waterproofing, bathtub seats, something else... boy, were those booth people were hatin' life! I can picture them having a little talk with their respective superiors that goes something like, "Don't you ever [slap] ever [slap] ever [slap] make me do THAT again!!

But not much O scale. I was hoping to see more of that, but maybe the show people couldn't attract them? They re-named the show "Larger Scales." But I didn't see one vendor of new O-scale products, just a few that included, with their G gauge, some Lionel & American Flyer & other toy stuff, and most of that was used. So, not radically different from last year in that regard, I think.

For me, I had a blast. Saw some friends, bought a new loco and a nice new turnout. Also tools, a couple used cars, some figures, a new cool DCC decoder. Dave Bodnar's seminar was very instructive. And the Drag & Brag was wonderful, the highlight for me.

Cliff


----------

